# cranberry



## the kid (Nov 26, 2006)

Im asking for a simple receipe for cranberry wine ? I have 15 pounds of fresh cranberrys 
and got the idea to try new a receipe ... Ive made apple , grape and honey ,,now its time to branch out ,,one more time... 
just like to play around making a little brew now and then ...
the kid


----------



## Ben Brewcat (Oct 27, 2004)

Haven't tried that personally myself, but some thoughts: crannies have high acidity, so an off-dry to fairly sweet one may have a little more appeal. Your taste should be your guide. Consider a strain that reduces acid like Lalvin 71-B which is also suited for fruity reds.

Or blend a sweet mead with them to make a melomel .


----------

